# WARNING: Unsettling - Graphic Content Posted



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Don't let this happen to you! I had with all the best intentions in the world, started rebuilding my banked oval track. Then Halloween came along...then Thanksgiving...then Christmas decorating....then Christmas shopping....Christmas wrapping...expanded Honey-Do List...and everything else that could distract me from the slot cave. So the project got delayed, other projects came along...oh wait I can set these tools here, this paint can there, the sand paper I just got can go here, yeah I'll find it here...

Time to clean up and get the slot cave back to where it needs to be. Now where did I put that leaf blower????
Learn from my mistakes, Don't let this happen to you

-Paul


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Paul, are you playing Marley, will we be visited by 3 ghosts?


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

lol


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh the humanity!


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I dont see anything wrong, you just need to get busy

Boosted


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Dang man -- sorry to see that. Been there done that, know how ya feel. I hate it for you, slot brother.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> Dang man -- sorry to see that. Been there done that, know how ya feel. I hate it for you, slot brother.



I'm right with the 'Doba on that score, mate.
It happened to me too. 16 months of flotsam and jetsam 
accumulated before I awoke and smelled the red oil. 

As intimidating as it may seem, just start on one end
and work your way along! You will be back in the groove in no time! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

*Don't stop for me - save yourselves!*

.
Paul sez:


> Learn from my mistakes, Don't let this happen to you


Too late.

50 years too late.

-- D


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Paul,

same thing has happened to me, except my nightmare started before the 4th of July...

... or was it Valentine's day????


_I feel your pain..._


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

Don't ask what happens when you have a pool table and the kids do not come home to use it.......


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

chuck_thehammer said:


> Don't ask what happens when you have a pool table and the kids do not come home to use it.......


I used to have a beautiful billiard table.
I LOVED that table.
For some reason, the TM thought "billiards" was
just a posh way of saying "sort laundry".
I got tired of trying to correct her and sold the table.

Thankfully, there is no confusion on what a track table is.:thumbsup:


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

We hates slot track clutter. It burnnns uss.

Unfortunately I'm with ya, except a little different scenario. Had to pull up stakes and relocate recently. The new slot cave, which will be awesome there once its done, currently sits in what has become the receptacle room for all the crap we couldn't find an immediate place for. 

We'll be remedying that over the holidays. :thumbsup:


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

my 4 x 8 is in the garage..on its side..next to the jeep...awaiting warmer weather........say around...june in these here parts....gives me time to clean and oil the runners for the kids....love seeing them try to use the steering wheel controls around the corners....just cannot bring out any newer a/w stuff.....too friggin fast...parts go flying on impact with walls and floor......anyhow..looks like it would be a nice track...just time to get going..you took the first step by acknowledging it needs to be done......


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Paul, I see your leaf blower, it's right there on the slot table, under the elephant .


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanx a lot Ed, 

I just blew coffee out my nose!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

You have my sympathies Paul... My table has been in disarray for a full 3 years now, with no real game plan in mind. I'm considering going back to L&J, and bringing back one of the test plans I had tried out with some tweaking, but that depends on my small table's fate. The TM plans on relocating my shop and table (yes, again) and the table's future is questionable. I might be stuck with no more than a 9" curve test oval and no table at all.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Okay, 6 hours in and I can see the top of the desk and I've cleared all the debris from the HO track table. At least enough to start working on the track again. As far as the pool table upstairs goes, the TM has turned it into the Christmas village display. So no 2-cushion banks shots until after New Years. But I feel like I've actually got something accomplished today. I keep this pace up, I may be able to run a car on the road course tonight.:thumbsup:

Need to go mix the fuel for the leaf blower...damn that elephant was hard to move!

-Paul


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah it happens to everyone at some point, My room is kind of a catch all for all my misc crap and I have multiple piles of slot stuff in my room and no good work bench per se so I end up tinkering on my track table and then before you know it the *layout* is covered with shoes, springs, tires, little screwdrivers. Sometimes you just need a good saturday to be left the heck alone!!


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

no peaking at my computer table......just push the slot stuff to the side and you can access the keyboard......


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I do feel your pain. My slot table is not that bad at the moment, but the garage is another story...










That's my '65 Impala under all those boxes. 

--rick


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

SS? slapstick auto? slipNslide power glide? had one exactly that color


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

ParkRNDL said:


> I do feel your pain. My slot table is not that bad at the moment, but the garage is another story...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy Carp!
It's a tudor to boot.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

alpink said:


> SS? slapstick auto? slipNslide power glide? had one exactly that color


Not an SS, just a 2-door Impala. 283 2bbl, Powerglide. What Grandma would have bought if she wanted to look good. 

--rick


----------

